

Show HN: Linking your toys to a virtual character in the cloud - pablomartinez
http://dwl.twinsprite.com/livedemo/character?form

======
pablomartinez
This is a live demo that illustrates the use of Twinsprite, an IoT platform
that links a cloud data store to a toy via a unique identifier.

